# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Conditional Formatting for RAG Rating of Due & Overdue Works

## akshay6s

i have a work tracking sheet. in sheet EA cell S14 is yellow. i want that it should show up red when it is blank on the date pass. for example S14 work had to be done on 27th feb. but still that work is not done. i want that this is late and not done so this need to be red. if the work gets complete on 28th feb or today that will become red(formula already applied) but now i want that if that not get done on that particular day. then also it should show up red even if done late and even if is empty. for all late cells also like v17, v18 and many more.

please do this. i am hoping that this will also be get solved 

here is the link of file.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1924994592

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Please upload a workbook to this forum. It is always easier to advise if we can see your request in its context.

Show a before and after situation with manually calculated results, explaining which information is data and which is results, and if it's not blindingly obvious how you have arrived at your results some explanatory notes as well.

To upload a file click the Go Advanced button at the foot of your post, look underneath the post area for the Manage Attachments section and take it from there.

Is this a Google Sheets doc rather than an Excel workbook.

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

We would very much like to help you with your query, however the thread title does not really convey what your request is about.

Please take a moment to amend your thread title. Make sure that the title properly explains your request. Your title should be explicit and not be generic (*this includes function names used without an indication of what you are trying to achieve*).

Please see Forum Rule #1 about proper thread titles and adjust accordingly. To edit the thread title, open the original post to edit and then click on Go Advanced (bottom right) to access the area where you can edit your title. 

(*Note:* this change is not optional. No help to be offered until this moderation request has been fulfilled.)

----------


## akshay6s

first of all thanks for your reply. this is google sheet workbook so i didn't find a way how to upload. so anyone can access the file by pressing the link i have shared.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1924994592

here is my query.

R12 is the date on which any work was planned to be done. but in fact the work got completed on march 1st 2019 (S12). when we enter "y" in T12. so when any work gets completed late it starts to show red and if work gets completed on planned date it becomes white.(normal cell)

O 12 is planned date for the work(B12).  P12 is actual date, it comes when we fill "y" in Q12. still the work is pending and this is showing yellow.
but the planned date has gone so i want that P12 should be red even if we dont  write "y" in Q12. 

i have included an result sheet in my workbook. what i want.

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

Sorry, but your post does not comply with Rule #6 of our Forum RULES:

*Please do not ignore requests by Administrators, Moderators and senior forum members regarding forum rules.
*
I am waiting for you to change your title as requested. Something like this: "Conditional Formatting for RAG Rating of Due & Overdue Works".

If you are unclear about the request or instruction, then send a private message to me asking for clarification. 

*All Participants:*

Please do not post a reply in a thread where a Moderator or Administrator has requested an action that has not yet been complied with (e.g. title change, code tags requested, etc.). Thanks.

----------


## AliGW

As two days have passed an you may no longer be able to edit your opening post, I have changed the title for you. Please make sure that you use more descriptive titles in future.

----------


## akshay6s

ok thanks. still i dont have got any solution for my query. at least someone post a reply that it is possible or not. thanks again for your help that you have changed the title for me.

----------


## AliGW

You've been asked to upload a workbook here.

Unfortunately the attachment icon doesn't work at the moment, so to attach an Excel file you have to do the following: just before posting, scroll down to *Go Advanced* and then scroll down to *Manage Attachments*. Now follow the instructions at the top of that screen.

----------


## akshay6s

I have told so many times this is a google sheet. it can't get attached. link is only the access key. whats the problem accessing the file through link. is this really a help forum.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

1.External links are notoriously unsafe
2. Not all members can access them
3.If for any reason the file is deleted the example is lost for our members depriving them of information to solve their problem.
4; As your last post is the 81st you have already called upon the board many times, so you know help is provided

----------


## akshay6s

ok thanks for reply. i want to know how a google product can be unsafe. i have made that sheet easily accessible publicly. even some experts were there also on my sheet but they went off at once without saying anything. at least someone could explain that what is the problem or the query i am asking for is impossible for any reason. and it may be my 81st post i never refuse that. you are saying that i have called upon board many time. don't you call customer care if you face any problem regards any product. if someone is facing any problem then he/she will call board only, otherwise no one wants to waste his/her time.


thanks again.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

In post #8 you were told how to upload the file. I suggest you follow that advice.

In #10 Pepe was telling you why we require files uploade here. He wan't saying that a google product was unsafe.

----------


## akshay6s

yeah i followed that but google sheet can't be uploaded through that. only excel file can be uploaded.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> yeah i followed that but google sheet can't be uploaded through that. only excel file can be uploaded.



In that case zip the file and upload

----------

